# Fay Wray............................. By Mcdee



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is my latest kit....I fell in love with this one a few years ago....
Sculpted by the amazingly talented Joe Laudati :thumbsup:
Thanks Resin Club 





















































Hope you guys like this...again another one for the shelf...
Hey # 4 this year!...
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gotta luv the art deco feeling you've given this one, McDee. Nice work!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

She looks great McDee. The model and the woman both. You captured her perfectly and the blond hair is nice. Number 4, hmmmm? I better get back out in the shop, I'm only one behind you. But I've got a couple of space related projects I am planning to finish for Wonderfest and they are going to be a time consuming pair of projects. Maybe I can do some parallel work on another monster model. Do you make it to Wonderfest Denis?

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice paint job Denis! 

Is this kit 1/6 scale? Or is it 1/8 scale?

Very very nice sculpt too!

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A blast from the past.Very retro and very nice.Excellent sculpture and paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Top-notch, Denis! I like the Deco aspect of the base. Really nice sculpt, very clean all-around.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

She's beautiful! Nice work, McDee!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Denis,Beautiful job on the Fay Wray:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your Cool comments, Mr.Mruph, I tried to catch that art Deco feel by using Metal and Silver paint on the Base and Lettering... kind of a Silver Screen look...Fays' dress is actually a pale blue but looks white in the photos...and Bob...Chris (Auroranut) and I plan on going to WF next year, 2012 :thumbsup:
MMM and xsavoie this kit is 1/6 scale... and the sculpt melted my heart when I first saw it...
and thanks Roy,louspal, Hooty and Danny :thumbsup: Fay Wray (the Actress) has always been a real Favorite my whole life ...Got to meet her in 1993 at a luncheon in her honor...here's a picture...








Hmmm I have a little more silver in my hair these days...
....but the memory of that day will never grow old...
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Very cool and great job!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Skin tone is spot on!.. excellent paint job!.. love it!


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks awsome Denis, great job.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

What a cool memory and a great way to pay tribute, McDee!! Beautiful work on the model also! The deco base does look really cool. - Denis


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work, Denis. Very well done.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your kind words :thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! A great looking kit.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's so cool that you got to actually meet Fay! Paint up on the figure looks great.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

spideydroogy said:


> It's so cool that you got to actually meet Fay! Paint up on the figure looks great.


Yeah it was definately a highlight in my life
Thanks for the Cool compliments:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Denis, very nice, good to see those resin kits. Beautiful job.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Marko...Yeah That's 4 Resin kits in a row...I'm really starting to dig these Resins...I've got a ton of styrene to build up, but right now I feel like digging into the Golden Girl from Red Planet, Sinbads' companion kit:thumbsup: or the Wolf Girl...
decisions...decisions...
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Denis!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've done a great job on the paint- I especially like the way you've done her hair and the art deco feel of the piece. 
Well done mate!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa Chris Good to see you here again Mate:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Man, it's been a while!!! Hey and I'm glad you like my girlfriend...ain't she a knockout Mate I thought we damn near lost you with all that Crappy weather you guys had in Oz...Really GLAD your back Mate

This is us at Wonderfest 2012...








Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis:wave:.
My head's still not right but I'm just on my way out to the doctors to see if we can play with my medication. Depression sucks!!
I really can't wait to finally meet you and shoot off to WF!! It'll be a blast!!
Again mate- excellent work on Fay Wray mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott was just saying he's in the middle of a cyclone...you guys have had your fair share of Hell these past few weeks...Hope it becomes more moderate for you all...
and Thanks again Chris:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah mate- he's copping it up in Darwin right now!! It's neverending all over the country! It'll be great once winter hits.....

Chris.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Mc Dee,

You done did a great one!!!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job and any photo's of you with Fay Wray?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Nice job and any photo's of you with Fay Wray?


Yep...Go back one page to post #10...
Thanks for all your cool comments


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yep...Go back one page to post #10...
> Thanks for all your cool comments




How did I miss that! You're a lucky guy meeting such a legend!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> How did I miss that! You're a lucky guy meeting such a legend!


You're not wrong SUNGOD...
[/
... I met and had lunch with Fay Wray in 1993 when she visited Alberta(her birthplace) ...she autographed a schwack of KK related items for me including a painted up Luminators KK model
That's me and Fay Wray in 1993, and here is the KKmodel she autographed...the Gold pen leaked and that's what the drip on the chest is, she laughed and said it was 'Golden Blood'






















...a very fine Lady and a most cherished King Kong Model!
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> You're not wrong SUNGOD...
> [/
> ... I met and had lunch with Fay Wray in 1993 when she visited Alberta(her birthplace) ...she autographed a schwack of KK related items for me including a painted up Luminators KK model
> That's me and Fay Wray in 1993, and here is the KKmodel she autographed...the Gold pen leaked and that's what the drip on the chest is, she laughed and said it was 'Golden Blood'
> ...




What a memory and even better to have those photo's to go with it! It's a real shame she died just before she had a cameo appearance in Jacksons Kong remake. I was gutted when I heard that but at least she had a long life which is a good thing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> What a memory and even better to have those photo's to go with it! It's a real shame she died just before she had a cameo appearance in Jacksons Kong remake. I was gutted when I heard that but at least she had a long life which is a good thing.


True Dat...Still... it would have been cool for her to have done that Cameo:thumbsup:
When I saw this kit for the very first time... I knew in an instant that I would make it mine :wave:
Denis


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Now, if you could get the see-through effect of the dress, it would be PERFECT :thumbsup:

Seriously, GREAT work! She was certainly a beauty!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great pictures of you with Fay R., and this thread has brought Chris back from the Missing List too!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Now, if you could get the see-through effect of the dress, it would be PERFECT :thumbsup:


Yeah, for the time, that was a pretty risque scene. And she was awfully perky... if you know what I mean. Inside info - I know the producer thought about this but it was decided to go with a more PG version. Which I think worked out better in the long run. But, I think any modeler who wanted to go with more of a PG13 version could easily pull it off. Gotta love what you can do with an airbrush.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Now, if you could get the see-through effect of the dress, it would be PERFECT :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, GREAT work! She was certainly a beauty!





Facto2 said:


> Yeah, for the time, that was a pretty risque scene. And she was awfully perky... if you know what I mean. Inside info - I know the producer thought about this but it was decided to go with a more PG version. Which I think worked out better in the long run. But, I think any modeler who wanted to go with more of a PG13 version could easily pull it off. Gotta love what you can do with an airbrush.


Thanks Perfesser and John...and you guys aren't wrong...I actually gave the outline of her body a Beige hue and then the Dress is actually a very pale Blue...it comes out White in these photos...but to see it in person that dress is rather sheer...I could have done more with the Breast area Hmmm maybe I still will...

But you can sort of see her assets in this shot...











Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great pictures of you with Fay R., and this thread has brought Chris back from the Missing List too!


Thanks for the kind words and Yeah...Great to see Chris back:thumbsup:
Cheers Guys!
Denis


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

There you go! ^^

Yeah, "King Kong" was in the days before the dreaded movie review board that took all the fun out of movies by their outlawing see-through dresses and skimpy clothing and such. It took about forty years for that to change


----------

